# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Reevaluating  My Experiences Again

## DawnEye11

*Purpose*

It may sound cliche but as a 5yr old I thought there was something waiting to be discovered in dreams. Just looking at the bed gave me goosebumps but if there was a hidden gem It would be worth it. What did that gem entail for me at the time? Purpose. Maybe not the whole purpose of the life I was living but a good enough part of it.

*Alone*

You soon have to fall asleep. I knew that. However, even if my brothers slept with me side by side or in the very room, I was weary of closing my eyes and being surrounded. Surrounded by that dark moment when you slip into the dream unaware.So what made me follow through with it? Knowing that I was going to be aware, brave, experience, discover and flow with whatever came my way.The darkness did end up surrounding me but it was calm and so was I, for a good amount of time till I felt fear tickle my feet with uncertainty.

*You will run into a moment where you find yourself scared within the dream someday. But face your fear and know that your safe when lucid dreaming no matter what happens. When you remind yourself that it is like an unbreakable shield.


*Symbolism*

That green eye on my father's lower leg. He lay on an icy bed/table as my family surrounded him and told me to get closer. Was he dead? Thought's such as that followed me because of my 5yr old  lucid dream and importance of it began to die down a bit after turning 13.This was a part of my dream I don't think I wrote down here or excluded details but it was as memorable as the day I got my first parakeet. (I was five) I admit I probably didn't write it because I didn't feel it was necessary if i already recalled a good chunk of it. I think I doubted myself after reading a memory thread too. But for sure it was important. It meant something to me. Not just that I loved my dad but that life has its mysteries and to not let go of puzzles that were there for a purpose.

*Some more information about that specific time, is the only family member I knew that died when I was baby was my mom's father. It's possible It could have been him than changed to the form of my dad. Or this could have just popped up into my mind when I saw the body at first.


*Recall*

Is what I'm remembering battered memory or arbitrary? It's been years since I was five so how is it that I have faith in my words? The answer is I attached those memorable memories and dreams to a string, wrapped it around myself, my age, the photos my mom took of us and our house, I wrapped it around my old house, my new dreams, the cartoons that talked about being aware in a dream, the conversations I had with my childhood friends and brothers and reminded myself of the details so that I could solve the mystery someday. I don't doubt there are certain things I forgot though. Like how I can't remember if it was a bed/table but I'm 100% sure It was small, had no vibrant bed sheets,and was narrow .

*I also made a mind list of dream elements. Here is an example of one of them.

-Dark Hallway
-Light in middle
-Flowing through it as if I'm being shown something
-Picture in middle
-Guy with long white hair in picture

*Another Example

-Sun like cartoon character
-Spanish commercial with kids and mom
-Chasing me around
-Scared but not giving up
-wake up and tell mom about it
-T.V. was on




*Letting Go Of The Mystery*

After talking about those mysterious dreams with those from dream views and whom I know in rl, I decided to let go of remembering it and it's importance. But even now I find myself remembering a good chunk of it, despite losing some more memory. Also, knowing that I remember it inspires me to keep up with my renewed goals.

I want to continue writing more but I'll write on another time. This is good for reflection.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Memory Analysis*
2015
_
I appeared in a snow area and could see my father on a white bed. My
family was around him and i was curious as to why they were. I walked up
to the bed than looked at my father. To my surprise there was a green eye
on his leg.I thought about how odd this was and stared at the eye.*"_

"During 2015 I was more confident in my memory of the color and that it was a bed.What is explained above still occurs in my explanation of 2017. I just added more details in 2017 than in 2015 like I thought I did. Their still short explanations but it shows how I kept the main things that occured memorized.

*It's like how I forgot the thread I wrote it in but than remembered important hints about where it was.

-I replied to Sageous
-The topic was memory
-It had something to deal with kids being able to recall lucid dreams

I wasn't expecting it to be Jade's thread though. I definetly forgot that.

----------


## DawnEye11

*What More Is There?*

You've been writing down/recalling dreams since you can remember.What more is there to it besides experiencing and taking what you can get from it? I probably have to think about it specifically but this is just a question that I continue to ponder from time to time.

*Simplicity*

Looking at the ground. Feeling it beneath your feet as if you were really there. Something as simple as that can be exciting. But why? It is because you are taking the time to appreciate a natural skill. Being able to feel what exists for only a moment in time.

*Natural*

Is lucid dreaming natural? I call it natural because it comes to me when I call. Does that make you a natural lucid dreamer? No, because I'am calling it with my mind first. It often does not make the first move.

*Dream Character*

I say "Hi" to it as does the bird that speaks to its reflection.However, there is a difference. It speaks and moves not when I do. I don't let that difference blind me to what I know it is though. A creation of my mind.But there are those that  have made me question whether I was wrong or right.

----------


## DawnEye11

*A Similar Purpose*

Reflecting on my lucid experiences and others I suppose the purpose of lucid dreaming is similar to that of reality. Although I find reality has more challenges and much left to be attained, we all are just living and experiencing in the end. We don't know for sure if anything has been expected of us as human beings so we continue moving till our last breathe. Sometimes wondering if there truly is something out there.

----------


## DawnEye11

*DREAM ART*



I was free painting a picture of a dream character that reminded me of a scary lucid I had before. It's mostly the position of the arms that reminded me of it. But it started looking like Eye so I changed it to black and white. I enjoy painting dream art but I don't do it as much anymore. If your wondering what it might symbolize I guess it symbolizes fear having a heart.

It took a while to find the dream entry but I found it.  ::D:  I think I may have been thinking deeply about it because I was experimenting with AP and thinking about past events but the thought on phineas and ferb was just a random dream thought. Hmm...The part about my dog reminds me of how I was worried about him at the time. I miss him.
*2014-07-07* 

(Fourth Dream)
_I appeared in my house, downstairs lucid and felt like I was in a spirit form. I got scared a angel was in front of me but I couldn't see them so I kept moving back than went to the other room. I told it not to touch me cause it freaked me out. As I left into the hall it came behind me and held both my arms up to the side(looked like It was going to make me hug someone xD)and started to move with me.I got scared I was going to be shown a future vision. It showed me through the hall into the space near the boiler room and where my dog sleeps. There were metal boxes there with things in them. I saw my dad pass by telling my dog to go into the yard. That's when the spirit pulled out a white chapter book with the name HEINZ on it. We communicated through mind and whisper talking. When I saw the word Heinz I got the message the book thief from it. Than I thought phineas and ferb. It opened to a page where it showed me a picture/drawing. I thought it was a child laying on the floor but I couldn't really tell. It was blurry to me. After that I thought Germany natzi. Cause Heinz is a German name and the book thief is about Germany. I even thought of Elie wisel. The person closed the book after that and I appeared in my bed unable to move. The person was holding me with my arms open behind me on my bed and whispered things to me. The only thing I recall it saying was you are a valuable person. Than I woke up after that._

----------


## DawnEye11

*Feeling*

In my lucids last night I found myself being slightly disappointed.It is like when you anticipate on having a fun time at a ride to only find yourself regretting the way it turned out or like anticipating to eat fresh fish and finding yourself eating something artificial. I forgot much of what happened though. I didn't bother in wanting to recall it and was busy. However, I think Ill be writing some old lucids later and compare it to my new lucids.


*The Will It Happen Dream*

If you were afraid of chain mails when Quizilla was still around than you probably were weary of psychic dreams too. I use to read around the internet on dream meanings when I was 11 or 12. I regret it though since it made me anxious. There was one dream in particular that I asked for interpretation online since I was scared. Its ridiculous when you think about what I was scared of though.This was the best I could recall from it. It was short.

"I was in my house and walked downstairs where I was going to do something for somebody or myself. But hearing a loud noise I decided to go upstairs. There, I think I saw the plane falling cause there was no roof but either way It was obvious what was happening. I became lucid than though and tried doing things that would avoid any negative outcomes. But I can't recall what I did. "

After asking for dream interpretation I got a reply saying that it was good I went upstairs instead of staying downstairs. That it meant something positive since I was avoiding a possible negative coming event.  I took the reply with a grain of salt but the end lesson is don't let dream meanings, physic dreams or even chain mails scare you. They usually don't end up telling the future. Rarely I get dreams that convince me otherwise and that's because of what is going on in my life or another's makes it possible.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Going Under The Gate*

I don't remember how old I was when I had this dream but I think I was 14.In this dream I remember walking to my parent's bedroom and laying on the bed, thinking about what to do next when I got the idea to go under the fence in the yard. "Maybe there will be some cool hidden place over there" I thought. I ended up going through the walls and flying towards the gate. Of course I could have flown over it but that wasn't my idea of adventure. I had to do things right. After going under the gate where a hole was I walked down the path where tall trees were as high as the sky. "Should I follow the path or go off the path?" was on my mind before I made the decision to go off it. As I continued walking I found myself at a huge market where people were shopping. I took some things i think but I didn't really want to be there. Deep down inside I wanted to see Dawn.

I walked around before the dream shifted and changed into a resort looking place. I recall seeing a pool than somehow ending up in a small, long house that was kind of messy.Hearing Dawn in a room and coughing I held the door closed. He tried getting out but could not.  The reason why I held it closed was because I wasn't wearing pants anymore. I knew it was a dream but than I wasn't sure if I believed in spirits or not. I ended up running after letting go and soon woke up.



Notes:Why did I write this dream? Cause everyone has the no pants dream and this was mine. ::lol:: 


*Spark! You Remembered!*

Because of writing about my experiences I recalled more from one of my lucids last night.In it I appeared in a room where a random guy with the voice of my brother's friend was trying to get me to sleep with him. I said no and that he sounded like my brother's friend. This made him change form into a demonic woman who kept trying to convince me we were friends. I became a bit fearful because I was dealing with my emotions and insecurities so I prayed out loud about it. This made her scream in agony, so much that I stopped to see her incinerated. "I didn't want to hurt you...Does someone like that really want to be friends with a human if they exist?"I thought.

Suddenly I was transported into a hallway where a girl who appeared to be from the movie "The Grudge" or "Ring" was walking slowly toward me. Flying above I touched the wall hoping she would not take notice of me. But I fell than she ran up to me screaming as if she were in pain. It felt like fake images flashing though so I wasn't scared. The setting changed after that and the dream went on but yeah...I don't feel like writing more about it cause it wasn't really exciting.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Names*

In one of my non lucid dreams I saw a girl from my old middle school class. In the dream I asked her, her name. She replied "No one really remembers but it's yesenia". I thought it was her name so I went with it but when I woke up I remembered her name was "Christine". I don't know why my dreaming mind chose that name but I did know a yesenia when I was in middle school too. What's funny though is I found a small tape labeled Jesenia on my dresser after waking up that morning.  Supposedly it was for something my mom was supposed to send a family member. Guess the names popular or... I'm telepathic.  ::wink::  Just kidding


*Five VS Six*

After much thinking I've come to the conclusion that I can't recall much dreams when I was six. I forgot most of the life events that occured that time besides my feelings of teachers only caring about their work in the end of the day and that no one was really special. I guess I need to look at some past pictures again to see if I can recall anything. Maybe transition and life had me forgetting my dreams. :shrug:

*A Dream That Makes You Turn The T.V. On*
This was a short one but still memorable.

"I was 7 or 8 at the time and was in a park that had tombstones on it. I knew it was a dream but i was still scared. The death theme was something that made me feel very uncomfortable.Hoping it wouldn't escalate it got worst. Round colorful monsters with no eyes and huge pointy chompers ran towards me. I wanted to outsmart them but one of them ended up swallowing me whole. After waking up I turned on the t.v. to find Freakazoid on. I watched a bit till I was comfortable with going to sleep again."



*Going Out The Door* 

I was probably 9 or 10 when I had this dream. In it I was on my mom's bed and became lucid. I looked to the door to see the pitch black darkness that brought me fear and pondered why after so long, I was still scared.So getting up I exited the room to find the living room wider and taller, with boxes stacked upon boxes. To my surprise I ended up finding characters from the t.v. show "The Grim Adventures Of Billy And Mandy". I talked to them to calm myself and felt better. I even walked around the place observing the setting after they disappeared. However, when the dream shifted and I appeared on the bed where my mom was sleeping I became scared of the dark again. I stayed under the covers for a bit but managed to push myself to leave and continue exploring I think. I don't remember what happened next.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Test*

Last night I had a lucid dream where Eye was present.I recall being on the beach,splashing in the water and singing freely than Eye approached me looking as if he was dressed as a Naruto character. He watched me for a bit than grew bored of watching and left though. I thought he was annoyed by my singing so I ran to him but than I saw other characters that appeared to be in naruto costume too. They were in separate groups trying to complete a test. I looked to where I thought Eye went and saw him attempting to leap onto a tree but getting hit in the head by a branch. He fell on a bench, where I ran to heal his bloody face. A teacher who seemed like kakashi sensei than came up to us and shook his head. "You know better than to go off all by yourself" he told Eye reprimanding him. As I pet Eye's face he began to change form into a yellow dog. He than got up and left. I was approached by others who offered me help to pass a test but I woke up.


*Impossible*

I suppose its impossible for me to try and bring back dreams that didn't stick with me. I thought if I could find triggers through photos than I would remember but for now I'll just keep writing what I already have in mind.


*Sonic*

I don't remember how old I was but sonic adventure 2 battle was a popular game to my brothers and I at that time. I guess I might have been 11 at the time. I became lucid inside my house and ran out the house, across the sidewalk than up the hill. There I found a bike and took it in an attempt to try riding it. But after thinking of sonic and him appearing, I tried to catch up to him shouting hello to him but he didn't last long in the dream.This made me  go back near my house and look up at it. I was a little creeped out, wondering if something scary would pop up. Unfortunately I don't remember the rest.


*Playing With My Horse*
Non lucid dream

I was 6 i think and playing with a horse in my Old house where the light shone really bright. I could barely see anything but I didn't mind and kept playing with it. Than my mom opened the door to our neighbors/childhood friends.

I had to verify whether it was real or not. It turned out to be a dream.I wonder why that short dream stuck with me for so long when barely anything happened. Maybe Its cause we were talking about dreams around that time.



*More Dream Art*

This is an old digital painting of Dawn I did.He kind of looks like a doll though. X3 I still like it though so I'm posting it here again.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Sleep Over* 

I was 7 or 8 and at the time I was sleeping over at someone's house I really didn't want to be at so I couldn't fall asleep easily. But when I did I appeared in the room and thought about how I would be able to get through it just to make them happy. I ended up using dreaming to keep myself occupied and to stay positive. If I try and recall anything else it'd be like scraping up what is faded memory by now. The only other thing I can remember is the bunk beds being topsy turvy and repetitive and possible moving small toys.


*The Bridge* 

Thinking deeply  I was able to remember telling my brother of a dream I had where something was wrong with the bridge from Mario rpg.  I also told my dad's old friend of a dream I had where I became  aware it was a dream in the star place and collected stars for fun.  ::D:   Omgosh. Im so happy I remembered that. I was 6 or 7 at the time. But the star place looked different in my dream.It was light blue and more flat.




*Lucy*

I don't remember how old I was but in this dream I became lucid and tried to summon an old lady I met during my childhood.  I was curious about her and wanted to see if it would help me recall more about her.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Conclusion*

When I was a child, like reality, dreams had their mysteries but also held my interest with things I liked and at times when I felt bad the dream felt like my secret world.I remember thinking about the way dreams worked and more specifically knew you could confuse a real life event with a dream because of faulty memory. One I didn't mention is a time where my father was walking me to our old house while I was sleepy. I was 5 or 6 and didn't remember if it was a dream or before/after we moved.

*13*

Okay, trying to remember those old dreams gave me a mini headache. I think I've written enough dreams from my younger years.My dreams from when I was 13 are a whole lot easier to remember than when I was a child so next I'll write about them.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Last Night's Lucid*

Last night my younger brother was showing me how to catch a winged spirit animal. I used dream control to stop it from leaving and caught it. But I don't feel like going into detail about it. Feels like I have a better understanding of the purpose of my dreams again so I'm not really sure in what direction to go now with the thread. I could write some experiences from when I was 13 but I'm not sure what more it would do for me.

*The Pyramid*

I use to have another persistent character that liked to boss me around. He was tall, bulky,  had facial hair and liked to guard me from nightmares. However, sometimes he would tell me to stay in the house and to not leave. I did end up leaving it to explore but he liked to chase me after that. In one of my lucid dreams he took me somewhere that appeared old and broken down. There I met a Odd looking scientist who wanted to stick a needle in me for blood samples. I didn't like where it was going though so I left. I eventually ended up in a triangular platform next to a pyramid where this old persistent character appeared. He turned on the platform which was mechanical, if that's the word for it, and I spun around and around. I managed to escape while having fun with what was happening but the dream Setting began to break apart and I woke up.


*Thoughts*

Feels like as I'm writing I'm putting together the parts to find an answer to another question. If dreams are a place to enjoy, Feel comforted and find out more about yourself and others than is there anything really serious about them? Like is there really a part of it that comes from you and another part of it that is beyond related?

----------


## DawnEye11

*Dream Map*

I wanted to try at making a dream map again so i made a color coded one.Not everything on the map is in the color codes bar though. The map doesn't contain every place from my dreams either. Also, I noticed there's a lot of bridges and woods in this map.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Dream Goals*

I need goals but I don't really know what to do. I know that new settings make things more interesting but is that all I want to do?I suppose I should just throw whatever I think would be fun.

-Train at a karate dojo
-Go to a Japanese Sauna/Bath house
-Meet DG
-Learn Something New
-Do the polka lol Not really.

----------


## DawnEye11

*Familiar Dream*

Last night In one of my lucid dreams something that was familiar happened. I'm pretty sure I dreamt of it before but with slightly added stuff. My intent was to look for kiro but I ended up watching a group of people running from cops on the  highway probably close to a desert, as if it was some kind of sport. Than a guy entered a facility that was holding a sports competition show where the cars were supposed to enter. A white car called a Cambridge entered(The announcer announced it) and the guy walked up(secretly) the moving black ramp(with bright lights)and jumped only to fall short of the platform because obviously he didn't use a car. He ended up falling on a soft thing on the bottom where others were cheering and observing. The place's main colors were green,black and gray. I woke up after that but I found it cool how I had such a familiar dream.Im not sure if I wrote it down though. I also forgot to mention I was merged with him. Observing/experiencing from inside him and it was kind of fun.  ::D:

----------


## JadeGreen

> *Dream Goals*
> 
> I need goals but I don't really know what to do. I know that new settings make things more interesting but is that all I want to do?I suppose I should just throw whatever I think would be fun.
> 
> -Train at a karate dojo
> -Go to a Japanese Sauna/Bath house
> -Meet DG
> -Learn Something New
> -Do the polka lol Not really.



I often find when I come up with dream goals, it's a good idea to write a little about why I want to do them and think they would be interesting to attempt and what kinds of results I expect. (Though it's good to stay open minded about what will happen when you enter the dream; it's no fun if everything just works exactly how you imagined.)  :Cheeky: 

Also what exactly are you pursuing in this thread? These posts seem like dream journal entries just without formatting and with extra notes and thoughts about the dreams. Maybe you just needed a place to get all your thoughts in a row. But why not just post to your DJ and include the rest as side notes. (I was wondering where you had gone and just found this thread.)

----------


## DawnEye11

> I often find when I come up with dream goals, it's a good idea to write a little about why I want to do them and think they would be interesting to attempt and what kinds of results I expect. (Though it's good to stay open minded about what will happen when you enter the dream; it's no fun if everything just works exactly how you imagined.) 
> 
> Also what exactly are you pursuing in this thread? These posts seem like dream journal entries just without formatting and with extra notes and thoughts about the dreams. Maybe you just needed a place to get all your thoughts in a row. But why not just post to your DJ and include the rest as side notes. (I was wondering where you had gone and just found this thread.)



: D Thanks for the advice. I will try that since I find myself not sticking to the goal. It's like I have it but when I go to bed I change my mind.Yeah, this is just me getting all my thoughts together. I didn't use the dream journal cause I hardly post in the forums and I wanted to try something different. I didn't want to spam that section either with thoughts/notes. Which is why I just went to the lucid experiences section. But no worries, I'm going back to the dream journal section and will post something there today.

----------

